# Abandoned? baby pigeon?



## Hollyx (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi, 
A few days ago, I discovered a nest with two baby pigeons. I left them there and just admired them from the window. They can't see me because the window is a mirror from the outside, they can only hear me. I live in the 14th floor of a building and there is a kind of "balcony" it's not really wide enough to be called that. 
In any case, this morning the baby pigeons were chirping really loudly. I didn't think much of it at first but the chirping sounded really loud. I went to check and there was a pigeon kind of grabbing the beak of the baby pigeon. They were not in the nest but only a few steps away, like maybe 10 cms off the nest. I thought the adult pigeon was feeding the baby at first but then I realised that he was more like trying to break it's neck? Does that make sense? I couldn't see the second baby pigeon and then I realised that he was on the floor motionless.  I scared the pigeon off and the baby was quiet. I took away the dead baby but I am worried about the other pigeon. 
He slowly crawled/ walked back to the nest. Like a few cms every half or an hour, till he was inside the nest again. He doesn't seem hurt or anything at all. However the mom has not been back. 

My husband said he took care of pigeons a long time ago. When he got home, he touched the pigeon briefly to move it into a box. (I didn't want to because I thought the mom might not want it afterwards? I don't know much about pigeons) 

I don't know if the pigeon who attacked them was the mom or dad or some other pigeon altogether? My husband also made a sort of box with a hole so the mom can get in. He put the nest inside and the baby was there. But it's late at night and I don't see the mom anywhere. I don't know what to do, if anything. :/ 

I'm honestly kind of squeamish but I mean, if I have to, I'd take it in and feed it. I just would rather the mom came back and took care of her baby? I am sure this is the first day without the mom.


----------



## Hollyx (Feb 15, 2016)

*Abandoned? baby pigeon?*

It's the morning after and the chick is awake and crying for food. I really don't know what to do. I saw a pigeon come and check it out but it went away again. I see one pigeon across the street always looking at the place where the nest is but it doesn't return. How long can the baby pigeon go without food? I also feel like it's kinda dirty. I mean, I don't want to touch it and there are some weird looking insects around where he is. 
If i do bring it in, can i bathe it or how do I make sure it is insect free? 

Help me please.  I read more about pigeons and I am worried they won't accept the nest. The husband threw out some cloth that made part of the nest and some glass and kept just the twigs. I thought he knew more about pigeons than me but now I don't know. 

How long should I wait for the mom to return?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You'll have remove the box that's covering the baby, I don't think the mom would crawl thru the hole to feed the baby. Restore the nest back like it use to be, baby must be visible for the mum.

It probably was the mum coming to feed the babies. Baby must be around 2 weeks old now if able to crawl. Parents will be leaving him alone during the day, only coming back to feed him. Just keep an eye on him. For long term survival he will be best off with his parents.

Mom won't abandon the baby if it was touched by humans.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

We posted at the same time. Wait another couple of hours and check if the mom comes to feed the baby, she will hear him squeaking. Hopefully it's the mum across the road. Just give it time for now and keep a close eye on the baby.


----------



## Hollyx (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you so much!! I will take off the box and hopefully she does come back to feed him.


----------



## Hollyx (Feb 15, 2016)

*Mom*

The mom came back and she fed him! It was the one who kept looking at the nest from afar.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Great news! Now you can enjoy watching the little one grow up and maybe this will be the first of many babies in that nest.


----------

